# i need permission to fish on ponds!!!



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

i no all u are thinking it is a bit to late to get permissoin, but i am looking for permission for next spring in ashtabula ohio or neer thair. i wont to get permission becauce i love fishing and i wont to get my little brother in to the sport and olso my family likes fishing. so if you have a over stalked pond tell me so i can fish it with my family.:B


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Try knocking on doors of people who have ponds in your area. You will have better luck that way


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. Knock on doors. Some people could care less. Others just don't like people fishin them. Take it from someone that owns two ponds that have been poached. Always ask permission before just showing up at a random pond and fishing. Good luck man and catch some big fish in 2012!!! 
BTW- farm pond fishing can be incredible at times. I've pulled an 8lb. 8oz Bass, 15lb. Channel Cat, and 13 1/4in. Bluegill out of farm ponds.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Rod Hawg,,, Hope those didn't come out of my pond... JK.(I wish mine were that big). Best of luck to you fishing this new year.

Good luck and safe fishing to you......


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha. No. I fish mainly my two ponds. And I've got 3 or 4 around Akron I got permission to fish. We've had people fishin them before though and taking tons of Big Bass and Bluegill. Its been two years since anyone has poached it and the fishing is incredible


----------

